# POOKA is a DADDY!



## REO (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm SO PROUD!!!






I know this is Mary's baby, but this is my boy POOKA's first ever foal!!!

See, last year Mary (MBennettP) brought her girls over to be bred to The Pooka. They were maidens and so was he! He got the job done first shot!

*Here is proud POPPA POOKA!*




















*And here is the proud momma! Mary's mare Bennett's Angel's Legacy*






Ever since Mary lost Legacy's blue eyed mom Angel right after Legacy was born, she's wanted another BLUE EYED horse!

Well, she GOT one today!!!!!





*Here is the FILLY!!!! Just born this morning!!!! Keep in mind she is not unfolded and is barely dry!*











I'm SO thrilled for Mary!





We're still watching Mary's other mare Maggie to foal to Pooka soon!


----------



## REO (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow what a striking baby Robin! Congrats Mary!


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh



She's so pretty!!!





Congratulations all around



:yeah


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations.



Such a precious baby.





She looks just lke her daddy.....facewise.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 7, 2011)

Pooka your a rock star. Robin you must be thrilled, way to go. Mary, shes beautiful. huge congratulations to you all. Robin who do you have lined up for Pooka? Good luck with Maggie!!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 7, 2011)

Awww Huge Congratulations to All!


----------



## REO (Jul 7, 2011)

Mary was thrilled when I called her this morning! I hope she and Billy can come Sunday to see their new baby and see the girls! They've been here about a month and I know they miss them so badly!

Heidi, Pooka has been helping his daddy Nort breed the mares this year! Next year I'll have lil Pookies of my own!


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 7, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!!! Congrats Robin & Mary!!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful little filly.

Robin, Does Pooka carry Tobiano and Splash or just Splash?


----------



## Sterling (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwww...so very beautiful!!!!


----------



## wwminis (Jul 7, 2011)

That's a beautiful little filly Robin!! 



 Does this make you a Grandma??? 



 :yes 

Bill


----------



## REO (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know Freeland. Pooka's dam has Splash, Tobi & Sabino.

Mary's mare has Sabino.

Yes Bill! Me and Mary are proud grandmas!





Nort became a grandsire for the first time this year when his daughters had babies and so did his son.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! All of them. Congrats!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 7, 2011)

aw very nice love those blues. Robin you have very nice horses. love the sire and grandsire Congrats to mary


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

HOW EXCITING for you!! you must be thrilled he is lovely and so is the foal!! what a great start to what will be a great stud!!!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone all around!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 7, 2011)

REO said:


> I'm SO PROUD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:wub love this stud and his sire Hey I am still having trouble with your website


----------



## Beth G (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww, they are all gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so happy for Mary. She works so hard for the horses she really deserves this.

Mary called me at lunch time so excited and pronounced me the official Godmother. I shall be doing my duty and sending scrunchies!

Pooka, you dun did a super nice job! I'm proud of you boy!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay Pooka! He did a GREAT job


----------



## MBennettp (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Everybody! Proud grandma here. We are thrilled with this little girl and can't wait to spoil her as rotten as her mommy is.

She looks a LOT like her granddam. She has more white on her face than her graddam did but looks a lot like her. Her name will be Bennett's PKA Perfect Angel. We had been going to call her Perfect Legacy but she looks too much like Angel so she will carry part of her granddams name.

Thanks tons Robin for taking such wonderful care of my girls and for the phone call and pictures. I can't wait until Sunday to see the girls and the baby too.

Come on Maggie we want to see your baby too!

Actually, Robin didn't tell you guys that the minute I laid eyes on Pooka, I started begging. He is even more awesome in person. He has a good personality as well as being awesome.

Thanks for all the good thoughts, this and the one still to be have been much anticipated this entire spring.

Mary


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new filly! She is gorgeous and Pooka did a fantastic job!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations all around! What a beautiful filly. You both should be very proud of both momma and daddy!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice job Pooka & Mommy.

She's as pretty as a picture!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 8, 2011)

Pooka & Legacy did Awesome!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations to you both and lets face it with parents like that she HAD to be awesome.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh isnt she just stunning and love that blaze but she has beautiful parents too. We definitely need more pictures of this gorgeous girl


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats. What a darling filly!!!!

Glad the Filly Fairy came to Oklahoma.


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 8, 2011)

What a beautiful baby, I LOVE bays and with blue eyes and blazes, bald faces!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats


----------



## little lady (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats on the flash filly!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations Robin! She's a doll!





Carol


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 8, 2011)

What an exciting way for Pooka to start his breeding career - can't wait to see more! Congrats all around!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 8, 2011)

Gorgeous baby! I'm a sucker for bald face bays! Congrats gals!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations to all involved!!! Keep up the good work Pooka!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations Mary! Wow!

And congratualtions to the proud papa too.





Charlotte


----------



## REO (Jul 8, 2011)

Mary's other mare Maggie has a tight bag and can't be too far behind. They were bred at the same time!

Mary is one of my oldest friends in OK and she deserves this filly! I love Mary!





I'm proud of my boy and I can't wait to have some baby Pookas of my own!





I need to get more pics of this filly!





Thanks everyone!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 8, 2011)

Many many congratulations all round!








What a gorgeous little filly - but then her parents are stunning too.





Cant wait to hear what Maggie produces - and to see more pics as soon as possible!





Anna


----------



## sundancer (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats!!! What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jul 8, 2011)

I have already told Robin, Mary I am so very happy for you and she is awesome!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 8, 2011)

_I saw that little girl on FB and just love her.... Congratulations!!!_


----------



## REO (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't really go on FB and stink at trying to find stuff.




Can someone send me a link so I can see, pretty please?





Maggie is ready to go, as soon as the baby decides to be born!


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow!! She's a beauty!



and another Pooka baby to come anytime, nice! Can't wait to see that one too. And more pictures of this pretty baby.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 10, 2011)

congrats on a beatiful foal........

and your stallion he's stunning can you send him over to me


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 10, 2011)

there all beautiful. congrats


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh you all have every right to be thrilled!!! What a cutie- love both sire and dam.


----------

